
How A Great Web Team Fired Their Utterly Useless Manager - fogus
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-great-web-team-fired-their-utterly.html
======
hga
Interesting tactic worth remembering: search the next for prior versions of
the target's resume. Or you could otherwise find evidence on the net/Wayback
Machine that his submitted resume doesn't match reality.

------
Psyonic
Literally devoid of content. I think Giles sometimes hits the mark, but there
was nothing here. Good manager is good, bad manager is bad and gets fired.

------
jtchang
I was sort of hoping for an article where reason prevails and they actually
manage to oust a manager.

